
Visualizing Federal Reserve projections to better inform public decision making - Merciernmon
https://christopher-russo.github.io/sep-dashboard-launch/
======
Merciernmon
Author here. This dashboard starts a project which I've thought about for a
few years. Knowing HN's interest in economics and finance, I thought I'd
share!

I'm new to development and visualization for the web. I'd love your feedback
on the dashboard, site, and anything else. Thanks for taking a look.

